# Amazon Fire Tablet



## Jim (Feb 5, 2017)

Whats the story with these things? They seem super cheap for $40

Link: https://amzn.to/2lbtpq1

Look what you get for $40

Beautiful 7" IPS display and 1.3 GHz quad-core processor. Available in four colors.
Now with the Alexa cloud-based voice service - just press and ask
Amazon Underground, where thousands of apps, games and even in-app items are 100% free
Enjoy millions of movies, TV shows, songs, Kindle e-books, apps and games
8 or 16 GB of internal storage and a microSD slot for up to 200 GB of expandable storage
Prime members get unlimited access to a huge selection of songs, books, videos and more
Up to 7 hours of battery life












Are these things any good for watching movies and reading books? I see potential here for those who just dont have cash to dish out on an iPad which are required at our kids schools :roll:.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 5, 2017)

my daughter bought one last year @ the cheap price
she said it was LOADED with GOBS and GOBS of unwanted popup ads
and all kinds of unwanted advertisements that want to direct you to their site.
she took it back to Best Buy and paid for the more expensive model with less aggravation.

I don't know about this years version. it could be worse.
just something to ask the sales agent in the store if you are
thinking of getting one.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 5, 2017)

I bought one when they first came out for $99, good for reading books, never watched movies on it, use it to surf the net on occasion, or use to until I bought a Lenovo 10 tablet at wally world around Christmas for $69 on sale. I think the Lenovo 10" tablet is under $100 now, so...

No real complaints about the Kindle I have, but I did not use it like I thought I would for reading books. Still a "paper" guy. LOL


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 5, 2017)

My Kindle the battery died after 2 years. The reason this thing is cheap is because it is pretty crappy and also because of the ads. Read some reviews, there are plenty out there. Not HD, no Gorilla Glass, flimsy construction. Its main selling point is its very low cost.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 7, 2017)

I have one of the original Kindle Fire tablets. It is something like 4 or 5 years old and still going strong. I seldom use it to access the internet and have never used it for music or videos, so can't help you there. I use it almost daily as an e-reader. If reading books were the primary interest, I would look at one of the Paper White E-readers. It looks like they might be easier on the eyes and the battery lasts a long, long time. I've kind of been waiting for mine to die so I could get one of these, but mine keeps chugging along. 

If you go to Amazon, I think you will have the option of buying one of the Fire tablets "without the special offers" at a slightly higher price. 

Well, that about exhausts my tech savvy. Hahah.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 7, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> I have one of the original Kindle Fire tablets. It is something like 4 or 5 years old and still going strong. I seldom use it to access the internet and have never used it for music or videos, so can't help you there. I use it almost daily as an e-reader. If reading books were the primary interest, I would look at one of the Paper White E-readers. It looks like they might be easier on the eyes and the battery lasts a long, long time. I've kind of been waiting for mine to die so I could get one of these, but mine keeps chugging along.
> 
> If you go to Amazon, I think you will have the option of buying one of the Fire tablets "without the special offers" at a slightly higher price.
> 
> Well, that about exhausts my tech savvy. Hahah.



PS: what I would really like to know is why E-books continue to be expensive compared to printed books. Actually, I think I know the answer but just wanted to do a little grousing here.


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 7, 2017)

E-books are free if you know where to look.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 7, 2017)

my girlfriend and her 2 kids have them. they love the kindle. my mom bought my daughter a kindle fire for kids. she seems to like it, bonus with the kids edition they have a normal kindle on them too. so your kid can have a side and the parent has a side.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 8, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> E-books are free if you know where to look.



I use some of the free download sites, but they don't include popular authors/titles. If there are places that do that, then I am not aware of them.


----------

